
Scientists think they've solved the mystery of Devil's Kettle Falls - sillysaurus3
http://www.startribune.com/scientists-think-they-ve-solved-the-mystery-of-devil-s-kettle-falls/414996694/
======
err4nt
The ping pong balls are still a bit of a mystery then aren't they - is there
any chance you could toss some kind of tracking device in there?

GPS could be helpful on a large scale if it did go underground for a distance,
but I'm wondering about either setting up some kind of a local high-resolution
tracking system that can track objects in the water, or some kind of a
gyroscopically-aware tracking device that could be placed into the water and
transmit telemetry from inside the kettle itself!

Could you model the current of the water while it's out of sight?

~~~
kevin_b_er
GPS signals also penetrate maybe a few centimeter water before they're
unusable. Water is astoundingly good at blocking GPS.

------
perseusprime11
Why not put some color and see if it showed up instead of ping pong balls?

~~~
choroid
read the article

~~~
perseusprime11
The comment was not meant for researchers but instead for those DIY people who
were trying to figure out by pouring ping pong balls.

